# Nose bleeds?



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I think Kayden may be having nose bleeds in the night as for the past 2 mornings i have found blood on his sheet. Yesterday when he got up i noticed dried blood in the top part of his ear (not in the hole) I thought he must have scratched himself. I cleaned it all up but there was no cut and he didnt seem to mind me prodding around so i dont think it was sore. I changed his sheets and this morning there is a little more. No blood in his ear this time so i am wondering if it has come from his nose?

Will ring hv Monday but was just wondering if nose bleeds are common in babies or if i should be really concerned?

L xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Leanne

This is very common in babies esp if they have rubbed their nose or sneezed in the night. The blood vessels in the nose are really fragile. If he has an actual nose bled then it maybe worth getting him looked at.

Hope that helps

jeanettexx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Jeanette, but i have solved the mystery and it is not nose bleeds afterall.

He fell asleep on the floor earlier (quite often does this!) and as he was waking he was rocking. He lifted his head up and there was blood all over the carpet   On close inspection we can see he has a cut in his ear so he must keep rubbing it in his sleep. Hopefully it will heal soon  

L xx


----------

